

The SSL/TLS handshake - mooreds
http://www.ecnmag.com/articles/2015/01/ssl-tls-handshake

======
mSparks
Servers should get away from rsa based key exchange once a user has a
password.

client and server then have a shared secret, good IV and a strong cipher using
that shared key, a strong IV and no more need for CA's and public keys can be
nothing more than securely share the IV.

~~~
rednovae
If my password is catsanddogs, there is not much entropy in this password. If
the connection was based off symmetric crypto from the get go, where the key
was seeded from that password, you could capture some traffic and offline
attack the key based off a weak user password.

The alternative is safer. You would have to brute force the login online.

I think you don't know what an IV is. The IV is not secret. Maybe that's where
the confusion comes from?

------
yuhong
Misses the fact that SSL/TLS uses HMAC.

